# Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November








*Mal einen Verband loben: 
Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot​*Kommentar

Der DAFV als ein als Angel- und Sportfischerverband getarnter Naturschutzverband hat bis jetzt (evtl. ändert sich gerade was mit dem neuen GF - man wird sehen) ja noch nichts gemacht, was man als positive Meldung bringen könnte. 
Bei den Landesverbänden beschränkt sich das auch meist auf den AV-Niedersachsen, auch mal den LVSA, dann wirds schon eher wieder dünn.

Umso schöner, wenn ich hier mal einen weiteren Landesverband, den Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V.  -die Hessenfischer - ausdrücklich loben kann.

Und zwar geht es um ihre Stellungnahme zum Verordnungsentwurf zur Änderung der Verordnung über die gute  fachliche  Praxis in der Fischerei und den Schutz der Fische (Hessische Fischereiverordnung – HFO) vom 17. Dezember 2008 (GVBl. I S. 1072), zuletzt geändert durch Verordnung vom 13. Dezember 2012 (GVBl. S. 677)  .

Ich will aber weder die Stellungnahme komplett auseinander nehmen oder immer noch viele auch bei den Hessenfischern kritisierbare Punkte aufführen, sondern hier beschränke ich mich auf einen Punkt, *zu dem der Verband wirklich absolut kompetent und anglerfreundlich Stellung bezogen hat.*

Und zwar geht es um diesen Punkt:
*§ 10, Abs. (3): Der VHF lehnt die Neufassung ab. *

Gegenstand: HFO alt: 
„Fischen in der Absicht, die Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund nach dem Fang wieder auszusetzen, ist verboten.“ 

Neu soll es jetzt heissen laut Entwurf:
Entwurf der HFischV:  „Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches nach dem Fang ist verboten. Das gilt nicht für Fische, die einem Fangverbot nach § 1 oder § 2 Abs. 1 Satz1 oder (in) einem nach  §  39  des  Hessischen  Fischereigesetzes  ausgewiesenen  Schonbezirk  unterliegen“ 

Das würde dann klar Richtung Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern (AFVIG 11) oder auch wie es jetzt in Schleswig Holstein  von den Behörden durchgesetzt werden soll, gehen.

*Die Antwort der Hessenfischer:*
Sie legen klar dar, dass - und kompetent, warum - sie diese Änderung ablehnen.
Nachfolgend Auszüge aus der Begründung der Hessenfischer



> Ein Verstoß gegen die alte Regel ist somit ein Verstoß  gegen  das  Tierschutzgesetz (bzw.  dessen  Umsetzung  im Fischereirecht), vor dem sich jeder einzelne Angler rechtfertigen muss. Verboten werden hier  das  Angeln  und  das  zurücksetzen  ohne  vernünftigen  Grund.  Die  neue  Regel hingegen  ist  ein  starres  Entnahmegebot,  hier  wird  ein  Verbot  des  Zurücksetzens  an sich  geregelt,  unabhängig  von  hegerischen  ,  gewässerökologischen  und artenschutzrechtlichen  Anforderungen  und  von  der  Motivation  des  Anglers.





> Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich  die  alte  Regel  ableiten,  die  neue hat Züge eines  Fischvernichtungsprogramms.
> 
> *Wir  schlagen  stattdessen  folgende  Formulierung  vor:
> „Das  Zurücksetzen  eines Fisches  nach  dem  Fang ohne  vernünftigen Grund  ist  verboten.“  Satz  2  wird gestrichen. *





> Begründung:
> Hiermit wird die klare Bindung an das Tierschutzgesetz wieder hergestellt und die Regelungsabsicht der Verordnung  (alt wie neu) vollinhaltlich umgesetzt.



Ich bedanke mich bei den Hessenfischern für diese klare Stellungnahme gegen sinnlose Abknüppelgebote im Sinne eines falsch verstandenen, überregulierenden Tierschutzes.

Den Satz find ich persönlich besonders gelungen, weil er richtig klar macht, was Sache ist:


> Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, *die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms*.



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## crisis (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

Hallo Thomas,

schon seltsam, dass sich zu Deiner positiven Meldung über einen Verband nach 4 Tagen noch kein einziger Kommentar eingefunden hat. Wenns um Kritik an Verbänden geht ist im selben Zeitraum üblicherweise schon eine zweistellige Seitenzahl an Kommentaren zu verbuchen. Und das bei momentan 1.447 Hits!

Dabei sollte das Thema der neuen Fischereiverordnung in Hessen zumindest für uns Angler in diesem Bundesland doch wichtig sein.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

Kann ich aber nix für - ich kanns nicht mehr als bringen und kommentieren.

Das mach ich hier genauso, wie auch sonst...

Dass aber die Kommunikation des hessischen Verbandes auch zu seinen Anglern deutlich verbesserungswürdig ist (wieso muss ich sowas bringen? Wäre Verbandsaufgabe!!), ist eben auch Fakt...

Und zum mitmachen und unterstützen kriegste nur Leute, die Du (als Verband) auch informierst ....

Deswegen habe ich die Hessen beim Ranking auch gelassen, wo sie waren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

Immerhin springt nun auch die Politik schon drauf an - und wie in Niedersachsen und in  Baden-Württemberg ist es auch in Hessen wieder die FDP, die den Anglern beispringt, und zwar der fischereipolitische Sprecher der FDP-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag, Jürgen Lenders:
http://fdp-fraktion-hessen.de/meldung/fischereiverordnung/


----------



## crisis (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

Hallo Thomas,

 danke für den Link. Die neue Verordnung scheint tatsächlich so etwas wie eine geheime Aktion zu sein. Man darf mal gespannt sein, ob auf die Forderungen des Verbandes von Seiten des Ministeriums eingegangen wird.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

Crisis hat recht, man muss auch mal loben.
Der Satz, "_Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, *die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms*._"
gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Das Loben fällt vermutlich so schwer, weil selbst eine neue Regelung wie angedacht, doch weiterhin lebensfern &  befremdlich ist.
Ein Angler will i.d.R. angeln und dann im Rahmen 'normaler' Regeln wie Schonzeit & Mindestmaß, frei entscheiden _was_ und _ob er was_ mitnimmt.
So ist es weltweit und so sollte es verdammt noch mal auch in Deutschland sein.


----------



## hecht131244 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

ich kann´s nicht fassen, welcher Schwachsinn und Hetze hier von Dümmlingen verbreitet wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

Lieber Winfried, Deine Wortwahl zeugt auch nicht gerade davon, dass Du von übermäßiger Intelligenz geschlagen wärst - nun biste nicht mal zufrieden, wenn man nen Verband mal lobt?

Weils nicht um Dein Spezialhobby Wasserkraft geht?

Bitte zukünftig in der Wortwahl untereinander an die Regeln halten.

Sollte man selbst (oder gerade?) von einem bundesverdienstgekreuzigten, pensionierten Lehrer erwarten dürfen..


----------



## Birger83 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*

Hallo Thomas, hallo Mitglieder,

ich kann dein Lob nachvollziehen, wirklich teilen kann ich es aber nicht. 
Am 20.11.2016 war in meinem Nachbarort eine Hauptversammlung des Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. (VHF). In dieser Sitzung sollte über zwei Satzungsänderungen abgestimmt werden. Zum einen über §1.5, der dahingehend abgeändert werden sollte, dass die Mitgliedschaft im Bundesverband nicht mehr verpflichtend ist. Dieser Vorschlag erhielt scheinbar überhaupt keine Zustimmung. Ein zweiter Antrag auf Satzungsänderung des §20 verfehlte ebenfalls die die nötige 2/3 Mehrheit. Dieser Paragraf sieht bisher vor, dass bei Auflösung des Verbands das Vermögen an den DAFV geht. Neuer Nutznießer sollte das Naturschutzzentrum Hessen werden. Kann man von halten, was man will. Ich hätte das aber besser gefunden, allein schon um ein Zeichen zu setzen.
Zu der Hauptversammlung ließ sich die Präsidentin des DAFV krankheitsbedingt entschuldigen, es waren aber die Justitiarin und der Vize anwesend. Gerade deshalb wäre es vielleicht gut gewesen, seinen Unmut Kund zu tun. So sieht sich der DAFV aber wieder bestärkt.

Ferner würde ich mir von unserem Verband wünschen, dass die geplanten Änderungen mal irgendwo zentral transparent gemacht würden. Politik in Hinterzimmern... 

Trotzdem, und da gebe ich dir vollstens Recht, ist die Aussage des Verbands zum geplanten Entnahmegebot zu unterstützen. Es gibt aber darüber hinaus noch eine Vielzahl an geplanten Änderungen, die ich persönlich nur teilweise nachvollziehen kann. Der Wegfall von Mindestmaß und Schonzeit bei Schleie, Zander, Aland und Barbe finde ich kontraproduktiv zu den Bemühungen, die viele Vereine die letzten Jahre über angestellt haben. Prinzipiell unterstütze ich das geplante Entnahmefenster der Atlantischen Forelle - wozu auch die Bachforelle zählt - da es durchaus Sinn machen kann, nur Fische zwischen 30cm und 60cm zu entnehmen, aber der Zusatz „Atlantische Forellen (Bachforellen, Meerforellen, Seeforellen) mit einer Größe von über
60 cm dürfen nicht gefangen oder entnommen werden.“ ist doch völlig unpraktikabel. Wie soll man das denn steuern können? Nicht entnehmen ist klar, aber nicht fangen?!

Gibt noch weitere Punkte, die ich auf Bedarf gerne darlegen kann.

Und wegen der politischen Korrektheit: Auch der fischereipolitische Sprecher der SPD hat sich zu Wort gemeldet und lehnt die Änderungen ab.

http://www.spd-hessen.de/.net/rss/meldungen/-1/216127.html?keepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=650&width=750&caption=SPD+Hessen+im+Internet


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mal einen Verband loben: Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V. gegen Abknüppelgebot*



Birger83 schrieb:


> Gibt noch weitere Punkte, die ich auf Bedarf gerne darlegen kann.


*DANKE!!* Dir Birger, immer her mit  (ALLEN) Infos!!!!!

Auch darin sehen wir redaktionell ja unseren Job, alle solche Infos öffentlich zu machen die wir kriegen, da wir wissen, wie schlecht die Verbände informieren.

Und zu Deinem Punkt hier (Satzungsänderung) haben wir (denke ich) unsern Job auch ganz gut gemacht!

Hauptsächlich wie immer dank derer, die uns direkt informiert hatten nach der Sitzung:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4598274


----------

